# Java sound Bibliothek



## DEvent (22. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einer Java Sound Bibliothek, die auf Linux, Mac und Windows gleich laeuft und einfache .wav Dateien abspielen kann. javax.sound ist leider keine Option, z.Z. versuche ich es mit Qt Jambi Phonon.

Also wenn jemand eine einfache Sound Bibliothek kennt, waere ich dankbar.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (22. Aug 2009)

Java Sound unterstützt wav, also wo is das Problem?


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2009)

ModellbahnerTT hat gesagt.:


> Java Sound unterstützt wav, also wo is das Problem?


...Genau! Wenn du nicht gerade die MicroEdition verwendest, wirst du wohl kaum ein API finden, mit dem du am Java-Sound-Api vorbei kommst. Sogar bei JOAL empfiehlt es sich, Audio-Dateien mittels "javax.sound.sampled.spi" (SPI -> Service Provider Interface) zu implementieren. Und wie ModellbahnerTT schon sagte: Ein Serviceprovider für WAV-Dateien ist in Java bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Kontraproduktiv (24. Aug 2009)

kann man mit der API auch mp3 (oder sogar aac) abspielen?


----------



## Spacerat (24. Aug 2009)

Generell kann man mit SPI jeden erdenklichen Dateitypen in Java verwenden. Egal ob Videos, Bilder oder Sound-Dateien. Es gibt diverse Frameworks, die der JVM einige Daten-Provider hinzufügen. Eines davon ist JavaMediaFramework, mit welchem man auch MP3-Dateien abspielen kann. Den JOAL-Demos ist auch ein Provider für Ogg-Vorbis beigefügt. Möglicherweise findet man vereinzelt auch SPIs für mehr oder weniger exotische Datentypen, wenn man weiss was man sucht.


----------



## Kontraproduktiv (24. Aug 2009)

ist es normal das die doku zu der java sound API aus dem jahre 2001 ist? Ist das aktuell, bzw. hat sich in den 8 jahren nichts geändert? Oder habe ich da unbeabsichtigt etwas aus nem längst vergangenem archiv gezogen? 

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/sound/programmer_guide/index.html


----------



## Spacerat (24. Aug 2009)

... du hast 'ne Doku für das Sound-API gefunden? :lol:
Ne... mal im ernst. Kann sein, dass das die aktuellste Version der Sound-API Doku ist. Da es sich beim Sound-API meist um Interfaces und weniger um Klassen handelt, kann man es eigentlich als vollendet bezeichnen. Neuerungen sind wohl auch in Zukunft kaum noch zu erwarten. Was aber auffällt, ist die Tatsache das vorhandene Dokus im allgemeinen recht dürftig ausfallen. In der Regel fehlen tiefer gehende Beispiele für die Programmierung und Einbindung der Service-Provider. Ich nehme an, dass man sich da nicht einig war, in welches Ressort das gehört. Schliesslich ist das SPI ja ein ganz anderes API.
@Edit: He... das Teil ist gut! Vor allem PartIII... nich' wa' Kannte ich noch nicht... und schon gebookmarked. Danke.


----------



## Kontraproduktiv (24. Aug 2009)

wenigstens einer der damit was anfangen kann have fun


----------



## The_S (25. Aug 2009)

JMF würde ich aber nicht verwenden, dann lieber das API-Kompatible und modernere FMJ. Oder wenns nur mp3 sein soll, auch mal auf JavaZOOM vorbeigucken.


----------



## Kontraproduktiv (25. Aug 2009)

danke, javazoom habe ich auch schon gefunden, jedoch macht mir das einbinden noch probleme, deswegen konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## The_S (25. Aug 2009)

Ich hab mal nen Beitrag geschrieben, der einen Mp3 Player auf Basis von Javazoom realisiert. Ist irgendwo in den Codeschnippseln und schon ein wenig älter. Evtl. findest du ihn ja  .


----------



## Kontraproduktiv (25. Aug 2009)

danke, ich werds mir mal angucken


----------

